# Loss of my pony and the grief



## Penrick (May 8, 2019)

It’s been six months since I lost my beloved old pony. I had owned her for 18 years and she was well over 34 years old. She was the most wonderful pony in the world. The grief has been extremely hard especially first thing in the morning. I just wanted to share though, with you all, some of the things that have helped me in my journey of grief, in the hope that it may help someone else. I’ve done the following things which have also helped me to feel close to my beloved pony Mojo.
. Collected all her photos and put them into an album and written dates and memories on them
. Made a memorial table of her ashes and special things in my bedroom
. Created a garden in her memory.
. Planted her a special rosebush
. Had a plaque made to go on a bench overlooking her special garden
. Talked about her to friends, family and strangers.
. Made tassels out of her tail hair.
. Had jewellery made from her ashes
. Written letters to her
. Talked to her
. Written tributes to her in different forums
. Used forums to talk about my loss and the awful feelings that come with it
. Made online friends through pet loss forums

Finally, on the six month anniversary of her death, I published a website that I had been months making, in her memory. This has really, really helped me. It tells the story of our life together, the awful night she died and the grief that followed. Please message me for the link if you would like to read it as I cannot post it here.


Xxxx Pennie


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this.
She was beautiful.
Run free, Mojo.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Penrick said:


> The grief has been extremely hard _especially first thing in the morning_.


I can well imagine you felt you had no reason to get up: the fact is that with a horse or a pony, they do take up a very large part of your day. Generally speaking, unless you own an equestrian property, you have to go out morning and evening to feed and hay them. If they are stabled, they have to be brought in, rugs put on/taken off, stable mucked out, field cleared. Then there are the times you are waiting for a vet, a farrier or a delivery of haylage - they are a huge part of your life, that's fact. She was a great age; you probably never thought when you got her at 16 you would have her for so long, which is a tribute to how well you cared for her and she must have been aware of how much you loved her. RIP Mojo. XX


----------



## amy0691 (9 mo ago)

Really sorry for your loss, do you recommend any company does good ashes into jewellery?


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

amy0691 said:


> Really sorry for your loss, do you recommend any company does good ashes into jewellery?


 Amy you have replied to an old thread but in regards to your question I have used Ashes to Glass, I spoke to them regarding my dads ashes and in my grief asked what was probably a stupid question but they were lovely and the jewellery myself and other family members had made are beautiful.


----------



## amy0691 (9 mo ago)

Thank you for answering this xx I found a site does ashes in to diamond called memorialjewelleryae seems good, will ask for ash into glass as well.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

amy0691 said:


> Thank you for answering this xx I found a site does ashes in to diamond called memorialjewelleryae seems good, will ask for ash into glass as well.


''Memories in Glass'' (Michelle Childerley) do some lovely things. Michelle used to be a PF member.


----------

